# Flu Shot



## Shaun Bowler (Sep 13, 2009)

Who is getting one?
Who is offering it to their employes? Free.
If you are not, why not?


----------



## mckeetree (Sep 13, 2009)

Shaun Bowler said:


> Who is getting one?
> Who is offering it to their employes? Free.
> If you are not, why not?



I offer them free to my employees every year. Some get it, some don't. Already got my seasonal flu shot.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Sep 13, 2009)

Get the shot, and definately get sick. 

Don't get the shot, and maybe get sick. 

I'll pass thanks. Do you know what's in those? Scary!


----------



## mckeetree (Sep 13, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> Get the shot, and definately get sick.
> 
> Don't get the shot, and maybe get sick.
> 
> I'll pass thanks. Do you know what's in those? Scary!



Granted, mine did make me a little sick.


----------



## StihlRockin' (Sep 14, 2009)

Never had a flu shot and not planning any in the future.

It's documented those shots are created a year in advance... in the hopes that's the dominant strain a year in the future.

I'm not planning on getting the flu. LOL!

If I start giving out flu shots, where does it stop? Besides, one easy night out at the bar more than covers the price of a flu shot, so spend one night at home not getting ****-faced.

*StihlRockin'*


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Sep 14, 2009)

Will get my seasonal flu shot Wednesday. I get one every year. The H1N1 shots will be in within a month, or so I've been told. I'll get that one, too, unless I hear about terrible reactions to it over the next few weeks.


----------



## A. Stanton (Sep 14, 2009)

The flu shot is always from last year's flu. I would rather die than take one.


----------



## bushinspector (Sep 14, 2009)

As an Emergency Medical Technician I try and make sure I'm up to date. I was wondering if you can get the "regular flu shot" and the N1H1 at the same time? Planning a leaf peaking trip to the New England States and would like to have both by Oct. 1st


----------



## mckeetree (Sep 14, 2009)

Sunrise Guy said:


> Will get my seasonal flu shot Wednesday. I get one every year. The H1N1 shots will be in within a month, or so I've been told. I'll get that one, too, unless I hear about terrible reactions to it over the next few weeks.



Me and you both. I got my seasonal Friday.


----------



## fishercat (Sep 15, 2009)

*i never get the shots,i never get the flu.*

everyone i know that gets the shots,usually has the flu in a couple weeks.

i won't be volunteering or paying to get sick.

thanks for the offer though.it was real swell of ya!


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Sep 15, 2009)

fishercat said:


> everyone i know that gets the shots,usually has the flu in a couple weeks.
> 
> i won't be volunteering or paying to get sick.
> 
> thanks for the offer though.it was real swell of ya!



This person seems to be implying that a killed virus shot can give you the flu. If so, this person is absolutely wrong.


----------



## Mike PA (Sep 15, 2009)

bushinspector said:


> As an Emergency Medical Technician I try and make sure I'm up to date. I was wondering if you can get the "regular flu shot" and the N1H1 at the same time? Planning a leaf peaking trip to the New England States and would like to have both by Oct. 1st



I'm not sure H1N1 will be ready by then. I've heard about one month from now, and could be available with regular flu virus.

Anyone that gets sick after getting the flu shot was already infected and was going to get sick, anyway. It is exceptionally rare for someone to contract the flu from the shot, regardless of what people here say. Also, the flu shot in not "last years" flu, it is the anticipated flu for the upcoming year and consists of a few viruses (three, I think) that are common.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Sep 15, 2009)

The company I work for is huge and they started giving out free shots to employees several years ago. Before they gave it out there was mass flu absenses in the winter months and now it is unbelievable how few of us get sick. It is a slam dunk for them to give out free shots to everyone in terms of productivity payback.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Sep 15, 2009)

I'd much rather have a virus which my body will defend itself from naturally, than to pay someone to poison me with all the stuff they use to make the shot. 

People really should inform themselves of what exactly they're paying to put into their bodies. 

http://www.vaclib.org/basic/fluindex.htm

http://www.advancedhealthplan.com/bhflushots.html

If you're way under your yearly dosage of mercury and formaldehyde, go ahead and get the shot.......


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Sep 15, 2009)

Curlycherry1 said:


> The company I work for is huge and they started giving out free shots to employees several years ago. Before they gave it out there was mass flu absenses in the winter months and now it is unbelievable how few of us get sick. It is a slam dunk for them to give out free shots to everyone in terms of productivity payback.



The proof is in the pudding. Your post helps to show that it's a good idea to get a flu shot, every year. Those who see this poison or that one in each dose can phone in to the usual AM radio conspiracy shows and get their jollies while they nurse their flu symptoms as they shiver in bed with a barf bag by their side. Yeah, a real fun way to go.


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 15, 2009)

I felt like crap for a few days. I know some people who get relay sick from it I'm usually fine. Weird year or something?


----------



## super3 (Sep 15, 2009)

No thanks


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 15, 2009)

Only got it cause I got the flue last year and was out of commission for a week and a 1/2. That's a lot of time and money.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Sep 15, 2009)

Sunrise Guy said:


> The proof is in the pudding. Your post helps to show that it's a good idea to get a flu shot, every year. Those who see this poison or that one in each dose can phone in to the usual AM radio conspiracy shows and get their jollies while they nurse their flu symptoms as they shiver in bed with a barf bag by their side. Yeah, a real fun way to go.



No, his post shows that it's financially beneficial for employers to make sure that their employees get their yearly dose of poison. Never mind the long term effects to YOUR body, you're on the clock making them money. 

Flu vaccines are partly composed of carcinogens and heavy metals which potentially have exponentially worse effects than getting the flu for a few days. 

You're welcome to let them shoot that crap into you as often as you like, but don't pretend that there are no consequences. Or even that it's beneficial for everyone. 

Because there are. And it's not.


----------



## TreeW?rx (Oct 15, 2009)

I have all ready gotten my yearly flu shot. I plan on getting one every year. My Mother is a cancer survivor and is still on limited chemo-therapy. She can not afford to get sick at all. I would hate to think that I caused her to be hospitalized for any reason. That is besides the point though. While we don't spend hours at a time with the customers, we do work with the public. No one gets sick faster than some one who deals with strangers except for maybe school children. I say better to be safe, than doing the technicolor yawn in the trash can half the winter.


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Oct 15, 2009)

I won't be getting one anytime soon.

Healthy as an Ox, and rarely sick. Lotsa zinc when I feel a little sniffle coming on.

I dont really trust the govt to regulate my health. Remember that the Anthrax attacks following 9/11 were determined by 18 seperate microbiologists to have contained H3 and H4 US-Manufactured Military-Grade Anthrax... I'll fend for myself.

As far as the fermaldehyde (sp?) go ahead and drink a diet coke, or put some sweet n low in your coffee. Aspartame metablozies into embalming fluid in your guts once the body has processed it, and has been linked to neurological diseases, alzheimers, heart and lung problems, and certain types of cancer. It has been banned in almost all of Europe (not that I agree with them on many things) as of the 1970's, and Germany in 1938. Only after Mr. Rumsfeld appointed his own man to the FDA in the 70's did Aspartame get approved, ofcourse, he worked for the company that created aspartame... All facts fellas.

It pays to listen to those random AM-band consipracy theory dudes occasionally... or read a book by Jim Marrs.

My $.02


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Oct 15, 2009)

BlackenedTimber said:


> As far as the fermaldehyde (sp?) go ahead and drink a diet coke, or put some sweet n low in your coffee. Aspartame metablozies into embalming fluid in your guts once the body has processed it, and has been linked to neurological diseases, alzheimers, heart and lung problems, and certain types of cancer. It has been banned in almost all of Europe (not that I agree with them on many things) as of the 1970's, and Germany in 1938. Only after Mr. Rumsfeld appointed his own man to the FDA in the 70's did Aspartame get approved, ofcourse, he worked for the company that created aspartame... All facts fellas.
> 
> It pays to listen to those random AM-band consipracy theory dudes occasionally... or read a book by Jim Marrs.
> 
> My $.02



Anyone that fears chemicals should never pump their own gas or be around gasoline fumes. There are are more carcinogens and nasties in gasoline than any other chemical you come in contact with on a regular basis. Anyone that really has a fear of chemicals needs to not use gasoline. Diesel is even worse.


----------



## ckliff (Oct 15, 2009)

*correct me if I'm wrong,...*



Curlycherry1 said:


> Anyone that fears chemicals should never pump their own gas or be around gasoline fumes. There are are more carcinogens and nasties in gasoline than any other chemical you come in contact with on a regular basis. Anyone that really has a fear of chemicals needs to not use gasoline. Diesel is even worse.



but would there be a difference between pumping gas into your car and drinking the stuff.  Yeah, yeah. I know you can breathe in the fumes and get it through your skin, but that still is not comparing apples to apples.


----------



## Kansas (Oct 15, 2009)

Shaun Bowler said:


> Who is getting one?
> Who is offering it to their employes? Free.
> If you are not, why not?



Not getting one ever again. 

Why? Dont trust the gubermint to be injecting me with experimental stuff dont forget gulf war syndrome same crap here stack up chemicals in your system and presto instant invalid or dead.

I got 1 shot years ago my wife and I did at the same time and we both got sick as hell never again and the fact they say you cant get sick proves they lie.

Kansas


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Oct 15, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> No, his post shows that it's financially beneficial for employers to make sure that their employees get their yearly dose of poison. Never mind the long term effects to YOUR body, you're on the clock making them money.
> 
> Flu vaccines are partly composed of carcinogens and heavy metals which potentially have exponentially worse effects than getting the flu for a few days.
> 
> ...



Perhaps you should read the package inserts so you could actually see what is in the flu vaccine. Show me one single compound listed in any vaccine that is a listed carcinogen. I'll even go so far as to let you pick a compound that has potential carcinogen chemical structural components. Unless you are growing your own food in your backyard then you are consuming far worse chemicals in the food you eat. And if you are really concerned, then I am sure you never pump your own gas, which BTW contains benzene and other PAH compounds.

Here is the master list to all of flu vaccines on the FDA web site. Ingredients are in the middle of the inserts.

http://www.fda.gov/BiologicsBloodVaccines/Vaccines/ApprovedProducts/ucm181950.htm


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Oct 15, 2009)

ckliff said:


> but would there be a difference between pumping gas into your car and drinking the stuff.  Yeah, yeah. I know you can breathe in the fumes and get it through your skin, but that still is not comparing apples to apples.



Actually your lungs make a fine way to get nasties into your system. For some chemicals it is better than swallowing them because your stomach has acids which break some stuff down. Your lungs are made to absorb stuff and they take all manner of small and some large molecules in. 

Let's use nicotine as an example. That is how nicotine enters your body when you smoke is through your lungs. It is a decent sized molecule about twice the weight of benzene. It has the structure C10H14N2 and has components that look a lot like benzene. So if nicotine can go into your blood through your lungs, lots of other stuff can too.

If you can smell something, that means it is in your lungs. Whether it comes out or not when you exhale is up to chance.


----------



## outofmytree (Oct 15, 2009)

Thats it. I am holding my breath. Forever. :taped:


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 15, 2009)

*The H1N1 nasal vaccinations are NOT a killed virus*

The H1N1 nasal vaccinations are a live virus, and are being distributed first (in Kansas City) to medical professionals who are at the most risk.

They are NOT being given to any of the staff that are working in any immuno-suppressed departments (Cancer & ICU wards) because of the probability of cross contamination of the vaccine to the patients.

On the news just last night. Good story, well documented.

My guess would be: you'll get sick from it. On the other hand, if you get very sick from the attenuated virus, you might have been deathly ill from the real thing. So it is a matter of choosing your poison.

Myself, I have no fear of any flu. Everybody in my house or at work gets sick when another bug comes through. I catch it too sometimes, but I just feel a little blue, perhaps a small fever, then I am done with it. I seem to have an exceptionally robust immune system. I haven't missed a day at work for many years. 

So no shots for me: I prefer to get my flu viruses naturally at no expense.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Oct 15, 2009)

Curlycherry1 said:


> Perhaps you should read the package inserts so you could actually see what is in the flu vaccine. Show me one single compound listed in any vaccine that is a listed carcinogen. I'll even go so far as to let you pick a compound that has potential carcinogen chemical structural components. Unless you are growing your own food in your backyard then you are consuming far worse chemicals in the food you eat. And if you are really concerned, then I am sure you never pump your own gas, which BTW contains benzene and other PAH compounds.
> 
> Here is the master list to all of flu vaccines on the FDA web site. Ingredients are in the middle of the inserts.
> 
> http://www.fda.gov/BiologicsBloodVaccines/Vaccines/ApprovedProducts/ucm181950.htm



Honestly, I don't trust the FDA to tell me or anyone else the dangers of the things they approve...Just like everything else, the almighty dollar is more important than truth....but just for the sake of argument.....

From your link:

DOSAGE FORMS AND STRENGTHS
Influenza A (H1N1) 2009 Monovalent Vaccine, a sterile suspension for intramuscular injection, is supplied in two presentations:
•
Prefilled single dose syringe, 0.5-mL. Thimerosal, a mercury derivative used during manufacture, is removed by subsequent purification steps to a trace amount (≤ 1 mcg mercury per 0.5-mL dose) (3, 11)
•
Multidose vial, 5-mL. Contains thimerosal, a mercury derivative (25 mcg mercury per 0.5-mL dose). Thimerosal is added as preservative. (3,11)


So you either get a trace, or a 25mcg dose, depending. 

You've heard of Mercury, right?

Mercury is the second most toxic element on earth to plutonium. Toxicity of mercury has been linked to many different diseases, including autism, learning disabilities, Alzheimer’s, multiple sclerosis, fibromyalgia, lupus, chronic fatigue syndrome, arthritis, depression, and bipolar disorder. The amount of mercury found in one mercury thermometer is enough to pollute a small lake.

http://www.thimerosal-litigation.com/html/dangers.html

Hmmmm........I wonder how todays autism birth rates compare with those from 30-40 years ago. 

PS: I do grow/hunt as much of my own food as I'm able, beef, venison, veggies, eggs. I'm nowhere near self sufficient, but I'm working in that direction. 

Not pumping gas is pretty hard to avoid....not getting the flu shot is easy.


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 15, 2009)

All of the conspiricy theorists warnings I've read had to do with two things, adjuvants and thimerosal. Here is what the CDC has to say about both: 

*"According to current federal plans, only unadjuvanted vaccines will be used in the United States during the 2009 flu season. This includes all of the 2009 H1N1 and seasonal influenza vaccines that will be available for children and adults in both the injectable and nasal spray formulations. None of these influenza vaccines will contain adjuvants.

The 2009 H1N1 influenza vaccines that FDA is licensing (approving) will be manufactured in several formulations. Some will come in multi-dose vials and will contain thimerosal as a preservative. Multi-dose vials of seasonal influenza vaccine also contain thimerosal to prevent potential contamination after the vial is opened. 

Some 2009 H1N1 influenza vaccines will be available in single-dose units, which will not require the use of thimerosal as a preservative. In addition, the live-attenuated version of the vaccine, which is administered intranasally (through the nose), is produced in single-units and will not contain thimerosal."*

I am getting the H1N1 shot tonight and have confirmed it will be from a single dose vial. I know the CDC is a government agency and for those of you who think they're out to get you good luck.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Oct 15, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> All of the conspiricy theorists warnings I've read had to do with two things, adjuvants and thimerosal. Here is what the CDC has to say about both:
> 
> *"According to current federal plans, only unadjuvanted vaccines will be used in the United States during the 2009 flu season. This includes all of the 2009 H1N1 and seasonal influenza vaccines that will be available for children and adults in both the injectable and nasal spray formulations. None of these influenza vaccines will contain adjuvants.
> 
> ...



I guess I have been thinking about this all wrong. Maybe we should encourage these foil hatters to build their bunkers and avoid the FDA trying to help them. Afterall, their bunker building will stimulate the economy and when (not if) but when a major virus hits the world, they will be the first to go and their land and possessions will available for the rest of us. The paranoia about the guns and O has kept Federal Cartridge up in Anoka , MN running full out. They employ hundreds of people and they all have great job security due to the foil hatters.


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm not getting it and neither will my family. 
This is local

http://www.wusa9.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=92345#


Just another reason not to, IMO.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Toddppm said:


> I'm not getting it and neither will my family.
> This is local
> 
> http://www.wusa9.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=92345#
> ...



Dystonia is a disease with a 1 in 1,000,000 and that disease is thought to be primarily genetic. That means about 300 people will get that disease in the US.

I hope you do not get in a car then because if you are scared of 1/1,000,000 then you should be freaked out about 1 in 67 which is the chance you will be injured in a car accident. 45,800 people were killed in motor vehicle crashes in 2005, and 2.4 million were injured. That is a whole lot bigger risk than some obscure disease.

http://www.nsc.org/resources/library/report_table_1.aspx

So far the flu has killed more people than have had a chance of getting dystonia. The CDC said that by August 8 it had reports of 477 deaths from the pandemic H1N1 virus, including 36 children under 18.

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/news/fullstory_88970.html

If you are playing the odds, you are playing the wrong ones.


----------



## lego1970 (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't get the flu shot. I don't trust it for one and I figure I'm at a heathly age group, so I try to let nature takes it's coarse. When I'm old, I'll probably take flu shots. However, on a different note, I believe I got that West Niles Virus about 5 years ago in Austin Texas. I was sleeping in a truck with no A/C and getting eat up by mesqitos. Didn't really think anything of it, but about a day later I started getting a headache, severe muscle cramps, and overall weakness. I've had vomiting type migrane headaches since I was 15 so I'm familiar with bad headaches. This headache topped the chart of pain and I was having severe muscle cramps and numbness all over. When I was driving it felt like my hands and feet were clubs. I couldn't feel the controls anymore. I made it to Chanute, Kansas and spent the next 15-20 hours in the bunk. I remember being hungry and snacking on food that was in the truck without any stomach issues so I don't think it was flu type sickness. I almost called the ambulance to come get me on a couple occasion, but my health insurance was crappy with a real high deductible so I was able to wait it out. I drove home and felt pretty weak for a day or two but otherwise recovered. Luckily this happened on a Friday and the load wasn't supposed to be delivered until Monday. I don't know what it was, but a few months later I was reading an article about that West Niles Virus, and the symtoms seemed similiar.


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 15, 2009)

Curlycherry1 said:


> Dystonia is a disease with a 1 in 1,000,000 and that disease is thought to be primarily genetic. That means about 300 people will get that disease in the US.
> 
> I hope you do not get in a car then because if you are scared of 1/1,000,000 then you should be freaked out about 1 in 67 which is the chance you will be injured in a car accident. 45,800 people were killed in motor vehicle crashes in 2005, and 2.4 million were injured. That is a whole lot bigger risk than some obscure disease.
> 
> ...



Not to mention the only thing that linked her disease with her flu shot was the timing. I like the comment one of the posters made, 

"I drank a cherry cola the day before my second child was conceived - thus - a cherry cola causes pregnancy. 

I watched CSI Miami the night my cold began - thus - watching CSI Miami causes the common cold."


----------



## Hddnis (Oct 15, 2009)

Doctors said that my family should not get flu shots. My grandmother never got them until one year my grandfather talked her into going with him to get his. Shortly after that she got Guillain-Barré Syndrome and it came close to killing her. Actually did kill her, but for the wonders of modern medicine. She was in the hospital for months and at one point machines were breathing for her, she was total vegtable. She recovered fully, but it took about seven years, her recovery beat all the odds and predictions from the doctors. That she was even able to walk again and feed herself was a huge deal.

Back to flu shots.
The family doctors and specialists that helped my grandmother flat out said she got it from the flu shot. They said that her children and grand-children should never get flu shots. The CDC kind of skips over this issue, they don't want to fully address it. They are faced with playing a numbers game of doing the most good for the most people.

This is why the choice should be up to each person. The thing about a numbers game is that some will win and some will lose. People can factor in things that no agency will ever know. Research shows that "hunches" often keep people safe. They really don't know why this works or how. The scientific community doesn't like it because they can't quantify it. I think it is the balance to playing numbers in healthcare. Leave it as a personal choice and you will have the best mix.



Mr. HE


----------



## fishercat (Oct 15, 2009)

*i was just stating the obvious.*



Sunrise Guy said:


> This person seems to be implying that a killed virus shot can give you the flu. If so, this person is absolutely wrong.



take from it what you like.


----------



## fishercat (Oct 15, 2009)

*oh..............*



Curlycherry1 said:


> Perhaps you should read the package inserts so you could actually see what is in the flu vaccine. Show me one single compound listed in any vaccine that is a listed carcinogen. I'll even go so far as to let you pick a compound that has potential carcinogen chemical structural components. Unless you are growing your own food in your backyard then you are consuming far worse chemicals in the food you eat. And if you are really concerned, then I am sure you never pump your own gas, which BTW contains benzene and other PAH compounds.
> 
> Here is the master list to all of flu vaccines on the FDA web site. Ingredients are in the middle of the inserts.
> 
> http://www.fda.gov/BiologicsBloodVaccines/Vaccines/ApprovedProducts/ucm181950.htm



a link from the government............it must be the truth then.they would never lie to us.

unbelievable.


when i was mechanic years ago,i worked in a small family owned import repair shop.the owner announced he would pay for flue shots for everyone.it was the owner,his wife,another mechanic and me. i was the only one who didn't get one and in a couple weeks i was the only one working.it was kind of nice working alone.


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 15, 2009)

fishercat said:


> a link from the government............it must be the truth then.they would never lie to us.
> 
> unbelievable.



You better find a rock and hide under it cause no one can be trusted, the government, doctors, contagious disease experts, etc... They're out to get you and we're all in on it. umpkin2:


----------



## fishercat (Oct 15, 2009)

*thanks!*



wood4heat said:


> You better find a rock and hide under it cause no one can be trusted, the government, doctors, contagious disease experts, etc... They're out to get you and we're all in on it. umpkin2:



i am aware who i can trust and who i can't.

as for the FDA,how many things have they had to recall after they said it was perfectly safe?

if you think you can trust the government,you're off your rocker!


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 15, 2009)

fishercat said:


> i am aware who i can trust and who i can't.
> 
> as for the FDA,how many things have they had to recall after they said it was perfectly safe?
> 
> if you think you can trust the government,you're off your rocker!



Every type of product available is at risk of a recall. You can't possibly do enough testing to know 100% there are no risks. All the car makers have had recalls, do you own a car? The fact that the FDA has recalled products after risks were uncovered tells me they're doing what I expect from them. 

I trust the CDC, more importantly I trust my Dr and kids pediatrician. Both recommended we all get the shot.


----------



## Mike PA (Oct 15, 2009)

*Risk*

This all comes down to risk evaluation. Shots have side effects - all drugs do. They occur in a very small percentage of those given the shot. More people die from the flu every year than are killed by the vaccine. In some cases, it does not make sense to be vaccinated against the flu. For others, they stand a much greater chance of having serious complications from the flu than from the shot. These people need to get the vaccine - whether you trust the government or not.

Back in 1976, these was swine flu and a vaccine. Some people receiving the vaccine got Guillen-Barre syndrome. It has never been proven that people got GB from the shot, but it is a possibility. Today's H1N1 vaccine is similar in manufacture to seasonal flu shots. There is no reason to expect that the H1N1 vaccine will be any worse than the normal flu shot. Because H1N1 affects a different demographic, it is important for people who do not usually get a flu shot to evaluate their need and their families needs, from a risk standpoint, not from a governmental fear standpoint.


----------



## Mike PA (Oct 15, 2009)

*Autism*

There is no established link between autism and vaccinations. The rate of diagnosis of autism has increased over the last 50 years, coincident with the increase in vaccinations. However, the ability of doctors to diagnose autism has also increased over the last 50 years. It is very easy to argue, and logical, that the increase in the diagnosis of autism does not mean there are more occurances of it, only that more people are being diagnosed with it. I am not trying to argue one way or the other, as I, nor anyone else, has the answer.

And finally: Organic mercury and inorganic mercury do not have the same toxicity. FWIW, organic mercury metabolized from thermisal leaves the body faster than inorganic mercury.


----------



## Hddnis (Oct 15, 2009)

Mike PA said:


> Back in 1976, these was swine flu and a vaccine. Some people receiving the vaccine got Guillen-Barre syndrome. It has never been proven that people got GB from the shot, but it is a possibility. Today's H1N1 vaccine is similar in manufacture to seasonal flu shots. There is no reason to expect that the H1N1 vaccine will be any worse than the normal flu shot. Because H1N1 affects a different demographic, it is important for people who do not usually get a flu shot to evaluate their need and their families needs, from a risk standpoint, not from a governmental fear standpoint.




The big shots that were flown in to save my grandmother said that the flu shot triggers the reaction that is known as GB. So you can't catch it like you would catch a flu, some people will get it and most won't. Kind of like posion oak, only reversed.

Not really an arguement against the flu shot because overall they don't seem to hurt. But the claims that there is no link are simply false according to the doctors I spoke with. They had no trouble making the connection and even complained that it was not better recognized. Maybe they just wanted more funding for research, who knows, but they were at the top of their field and recognized experts on GB.


Mr. HE


----------



## brnchbrkr (Oct 15, 2009)

*Mercury Ban Lifted!*

http://www.google.com/search?q=MERC...ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GWYA_en


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 16, 2009)

A swine flu horror story:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/33243690/ns/health-swine_flu/

Well I put my money where my mouth was, my family and I got the intranasal vaccine tonight. I did have concerns to start but after looking into them I felt they were unfounded. I'll let you know if any of us have any side effects.


----------



## Wishie22 (Oct 16, 2009)

Willing to take my chances on what ever type of flu strand that passes through.

So does anyone know how many different flu strands their are currently, that shot is probably for only one old strand (min. a year). Predicted one year in advance that it will be in your area.

The shot will be a strand from a previous year, injected in an animal, cultures harvested, and injected into my body with other additives (sweet). They say the cultures are dead so you will not experience the full blown symptoms, but you will have mild symptoms until your body produces antibodies, No thanks. To give you a couple of months of antibodies, it is not a permanent fix. A strand can morph at anytime, so how good is that shot. 

You get a vac. for a theoretical strand produced in advance that will pass through the area. With international trade and travel, I am better off going and placing this months pay on Earnhardt to win the next race. 

Good luck to you all this season.

Edited for mceetree :agree2:


----------



## mckeetree (Oct 16, 2009)

Wishie22 said:


> Willing to take my chances on what ever type of flue strand that passes through.
> 
> So does anyone know how many different flew strands their are currently, that shot is probably for only one old strand (min. a year). Predicted one year in advance that it will be in your area.
> 
> ...




I don't won't to catch the flue, the flew, or the flu.


----------



## Kansas (Oct 16, 2009)

One more reason to distrust the government is kathleen sebilious.

Kansas


----------



## ckliff (Oct 16, 2009)

Kansas said:


> One more reason to distrust the government is kathleen sebilious.
> 
> Kansas



Amen! It would be too ironic to take any health advice from a PRO-ABORT.


----------



## Kansas (Oct 16, 2009)

ckliff said:


> Amen! It would be too ironic to take any health advice from a PRO-ABORT.



Agreed!

I hate to see my country in such bad hands shes nothing but a hatchet faced liar and tax cheat like most mobambwes people same old stuff try to scare us to sell us things that hurt us in return. jmho


Kansas


----------



## demographic (Oct 16, 2009)

Sunrise Guy said:


> This person seems to be implying that a killed virus shot can give you the flu. If so, this person is absolutely wrong.



I was under the impression that they just used the virus shell and that it stimulated the immune system.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 16, 2009)

I haven't checked on the injectable vaccination, but the nasal vaccination is definitely a LIVE virus (usually referred to as "attenuated"). This vaccine is not being used on medical professionals that work in hospital wards that have immuno-suppressed patients so that they cannot infect the patients with the attenuated virus.

There is more than one vaccine guys!


----------



## capetrees (Oct 16, 2009)

You cannot pass the flu virus to someone as a result of you taking the flu shot. You come down with minor symptoms that engage your own immune system but you cannot pass the symptoms to someone else. Speak with your local health agent before condemning the shots and nasal mists.


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 16, 2009)

capetrees said:


> You cannot pass the flu virus to someone as a result of you taking the flu shot. You come down with minor symptoms that engage your own immune system but you cannot pass the symptoms to someone else. Speak with your local health agent before condemning the shots and nasal mists.



pdqdl is correct on the nasal mist.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 16, 2009)

Capetrees, buddy: Yes you can pass the vaccination on to others. Look it up for yourself.

Many of the guys on AS have a very wide range of talents and experiences, and we tend to think of ourselves as experts in much more than just how to sharpen a chainsaw. Just look at your own special skills, and you will see that all of us smart guys that think we absolutely know something to be true still prove to be mistaken every now and then.

In this particular case, I am not professing any expertise on the topic, despite my degree in biology with course work in pathogenic microbiology and immunology, nor my 7 1/2 years of employment in various animal & medical hospitals and medical school.

Nope...This was on the evening news. But I understood the meaning of every word they said.


----------



## capetrees (Oct 16, 2009)

Refering to the flu vaccines being administered at the school for kids if they want it, I asked the town health agent, a registered nurse in charge of the administating of the program here locally, if some of the kids choose not to get the vaccine, either one, is it possible to transmit the flu from kids that got the vaccine to kids that did not get the vaccines. 

Answer, no.

I too went to college and excelled but that doesn't mean I know all about those topics. On this topic, I feel safe asking the person I have faith in having seen her work.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 16, 2009)

Blind lambs to the slaughter...and the rich get richer. 

The hype gets hyped...and the toxic waste finds a willing dumping ground.

Don't mind me, I'm suffering from the g3-r7.2 virofungiteria, brazilian strain, via Atlanta. No vaccine available. (they couldn't get the bugs to sit still on the mushrooms) 

....but hey, they told me to use *common sense precautions*...like washing your hands and what not....which is...

Free and void of nerotoxins. :monkey:


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I88fDGPA7wM

Enjoy!


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 16, 2009)

capetrees said:


> Refering to the flu vaccines being administered at the school for kids if they want it, I asked the town health agent, a registered nurse in charge of the administating of the program here locally, if some of the kids choose not to get the vaccine, either one, is it possible to transmit the flu from kids that got the vaccine to kids that did not get the vaccines.
> 
> Answer, no.



Depends on the person and the route of administration. The injectable vaccine is a killed virus and cannot be transferred to anybody. The nasal spray is a weakened but live virus. It is possible to transfer it to someone with a compromised immune system. 

Since we're sharing I have no real background in this stuff but have done a lot of reading and talked to people I trust. My departments contagious disease nurse for one.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iU3BBLptRI

How soon we forget.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 17, 2009)

Well...ok. I'll do the work for you. Here is the reference from the CDC themselves. Everything you would like to know and more.

http://www.cdc.gov/FLU/about/qa/nasalspray.htm

They state in their FAQ's: 
"*Can people receiving the nasal-spray flu vaccine LAIV (FluMist®) pass the vaccine viruses to others?*

In clinical studies, transmission of vaccine viruses to close contacts has occurred only rarely. The current estimated risk of getting infected with vaccine virus after close contact with a person vaccinated with the nasal-spray flu vaccine is low (0.6%-2.4%). Because the viruses are weakened, infection is unlikely to result in influenza illness symptoms since the vaccine viruses have not been shown to mutate into typical or naturally occurring influenza viruses.

*Can contacts of people with weakened immune systems get the nasal-spray flu vaccine LAIV (FluMist®)?*

People who are in contact with others with severely weakened immune systems when they are being cared for in a protective environment (for example, people with hematopoietic stem cell transplants), should not get LAIV (FluMist®). People who have contact with others with lesser degrees of immunosuppression (for example, people with diabetes, people with asthma taking corticosteroids, or people infected with HIV) can get LAIV (FluMist®)."




I quote the evening news, you quote the local school nurse. I quote the Center for Disease Control and you quote...? 

Sorry for being snotty about this, it's just that I get tired of everybody believing what the local doctor or nurse told them, when that individual probably just didn't give the questioner an accurate answer because they were thought to be too dumb to understand. The medical health professionals lie to the public constantly, ...'cause we are stupid, and they know what is best for us. That probably include the CDC, by the way.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Oct 17, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> Sorry for being snotty about this, it's just that I get tired of everybody believing what the local doctor or nurse told them, when that individual probably just didn't give the questioner an accurate answer because they were thought to be too dumb to understand. The medical health professionals lie to the public constantly, ...'cause we are stupid, and they know what is best for us. That probably include the CDC, by the way.



That may not be all of it. Drs and Nurses are bombarbarded with new scientific literature daily and there is literally no way (physically) that a person could read and comprehend all that is out there. We as consumers need to do our own leg work and look things up. How many of you are taking a perscription right now and have not looked it up in the PDR or online to see what the side effects are? We need to be more informed and they only way WE are going to get that way is if WE do the work. Don't count on your physician to know everything. You do not read the Wall Street Journal, the NY Times, the Washington Post along with every other major newspaper daily. That is about equal to the volume of new scientific peer reviewed medical literature that comes out EVERY DAY. If you expect you doc to be reading all that, then how are they supposed to be in the office?

The literature is out there on line for us. You do not have to believe it all, and in fact you can often find dissenting opinions. Some of them are wrong, but it is pretty easy to see which stuff you can count on and which stuff you can ignore.

For those folks that do not want to get the H1N1 shot. Just so you know 11 kids died from it in the US this week. 
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/33345714


----------



## WolverineMarine (Oct 17, 2009)

Being one of Uncle Sams Misguided Children..we get about EVERY frackin shot known to man..whether we want it or not(its not a choice). The one year I didnt get the shot in 15 years in the service(since I was 18)..I got the worst case of the flu I have ever had..103/04 temp..shall we say.. constant uncontrolable "expulsions" from both ends..and lost 15 pounds in 4 days..I will continue to recieve the shot if I get it for free or have to pay for it..
I'm not some puppet of the goverment..or a part of some giant conspiracy..I'm just a patriotic, honest, hard working guy that has seen alot more than your average Joe Shmoe and although there are always some sort of side effects to any drug/vaccination out there..the benefits far in outweigh the drawbacks in this case..we all measure the pros and cons everyday we show up to work in the morning..we make a living at a profession we all love..IMO this is no different of a judgement than making sure you wear your seatbelt when you drive..we're all good drivers right? What about that one chance some moron out there isnt..
My Mom has been a nurse for over 35 yrs and would not ride my ass about getting this shot unless she thought it was vitally important..
Btw..the purpose of giving the dead version of the virus is to condition your body to build its defenses should it encounter the actual live version..similar to warming up and stretching before say..playing football or some other sport..you're letting your body know its going to encounter something more strenuous than its typically used to..or has experienced before..


----------



## demographic (Oct 17, 2009)

WolverineMarine said:


> Btw..the purpose of giving the dead version of the virus is to condition your body to build its defenses should it encounter the actual live version..similar to warming up and stretching before say..playing football or some other sport..you're letting your body know its going to encounter something that will involve something more strenuous..



Sums it up nicely.


----------



## capetrees (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh, ok, so now I know not to do any work around people with AIDS or other immune sytem deficient individuals. And I guess I'll take the risk of transmitting it (.6% - 2.4% chance). I think my friends that didn't get it are safe because there is therefore a 97.6% - 99.4% chance they are not going to get the flu from me. 

I'll take those odds.


----------



## tramp bushler (Oct 19, 2009)

The piggy flu shot is a live virus , It,s makers can not be held liable if they kill lots of people ......................... I work and live with people from all over the world in the winter , sometimes when working outside for 5 or 6 weeks in temps and wind chill to 90 below zero F , I get really sick ,,,...for a week or 2 .. Most of it is caused from working 7 /12sx 5 or 6 , and breathing lots of dry Arctic air and exhaustion... rather than some flu strain ..... If people have an active healthy life style , their bodies can handle most flu strains .......... But no doubt some lab is working hard to make a strain garrenteed to kill everyone who doesn,t buy their bs or anti dote... Some people just need to feel all official and system dependent..... Have fun .. I,ll opt out thanks !!!!


----------



## tramp bushler (Oct 19, 2009)

Bigus Termitius said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iU3BBLptRI
> 
> How soon we forget.


.

. Good post . Thanks for the link !


----------



## demographic (Oct 19, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> But no doubt some lab is working hard to make a strain garrenteed to kill everyone who doesn,t buy their bs or anti dote...



Got something you might want to buy, tenner to you and that's way cheaper than anywhere else


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 19, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> The piggy flu shot is a live virus , It,s makers can not be held liable if they kill lots of people ......................... I work and live with people from all over the world in the winter , sometimes when working outside for 5 or 6 weeks in temps and wind chill to 90 below zero F , I get really sick ,,,...for a week or 2 .. Most of it is caused from working 7 /12sx 5 or 6 , and breathing lots of dry Arctic air and exhaustion... rather than some flu strain ..... If people have an active healthy life style , their bodies can handle most flu strains .......... But no doubt some lab is working hard to make a strain garrenteed to kill everyone who doesn,t buy their bs or anti dote... Some people just need to feel all official and system dependent..... Have fun .. I,ll opt out thanks !!!!



The shot is not a live virus, only the nasal mist is live. 

*AA $ 14.16 +0.12 (+0.86%) 10,578,848* Just as I suspected. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Oct 19, 2009)

Just how bad is this supposed "epidemic" anyway? Does anyone here actually know anyone who currently has swine flu? I sure don't... and I wouldn't attribute that fact to the swine flu shot and nasal mist, as no one I know is receiving the shots or the spray.

Bigus Terminitus, great youtube post.

Not to be a conspiracy theorist, but there seems to be cooperation between the media pushing the "epidemic" agenda, the Govt reinforcing these concerns, and private industry proffiting from the sale of these shots and nasal sprays, with no recourse for anyone who is actually harmed by the shots.

It seems to me that the concerns over severe side effects from the swine flu vaccine are well founded. And I am still not getting the shot.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 19, 2009)

wood4heat: I gave up after my last post. 

You can't fill the heads of the paranoid with good information. Their brains are already filled with misinformation, their ears are plugged up with suspicion, and they can't see past their preconceived notions.

If they could read and follow the posts, they would have already learned what we have told them any number of times, now.

I think this sort of problem is what originated the old expression: "beating a dead horse"

:deadhorse::deadhorse:


----------



## mckeetree (Oct 19, 2009)

demographic said:


> Got something you might want to buy, tenner to you and that's way cheaper than anywhere else



I saw some for sale the other day that used three AA batteries. I think they were $28.00.


----------



## mckeetree (Oct 19, 2009)

BlackenedTimber said:


> Just how bad is this supposed "epidemic" anyway? Does anyone here actually know anyone who currently has swine flu?




There is a bunch of Mexicans around here with it. The ER is full of them.


----------



## Mike PA (Oct 19, 2009)

BlackenedTimber said:


> Just how bad is this supposed "epidemic" anyway? Does anyone here actually know anyone who currently has swine flu? I sure don't... and I wouldn't attribute that fact to the swine flu shot and nasal mist, as no one I know is receiving the shots or the spray.QUOTE]
> 
> I know three kids and one adult with swine flu. It's coming to a school near you.


----------



## kyle1! (Oct 19, 2009)

BlackenedTimber said:


> Just how bad is this supposed "epidemic" anyway? Does anyone here actually know anyone who currently has swine flu? I sure don't... and I wouldn't attribute that fact to the swine flu shot and nasal mist, as no one I know is receiving the shots or the spray.



Several of my coworkers have kids that have H1N1. It has been running rampant in the Des Moines and surrounding schools district. No deaths have been reported but some schools have 15-25% absentee rates due to illness. 

60 mins had a story on H1N1 last night. I know 60 mins :spam: The H1N1 flu seems to pack a harder punch and the body is loosing the fight against secondary infections. It is hitting kids, 5-25 yrs old, pretty hard but those born before 1950 seem to have immunity. Usually in a normal flu season, fall to spring, there are 60-70 deaths nationwide from the flu. This year there are already 400-600 deaths and it is only October. Pretty simple really more infections more chances of complications/death.

Brian


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Oct 19, 2009)

Hmmm... I guess I am fortunate I dont know anyone with H1N1 then... less chance of contracting the virus.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 19, 2009)

My sister-in-law had it and didn't know it. No big deal at all, for her.

She went to the doctor for some other reason, and reported that she also had been a bit down, with some sore joints. They tested her, and yep! she had it.

No early signs of her passing, however.


----------



## demographic (Oct 19, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> I saw some for sale the other day that used three AA batteries. I think they were $28.00.




See? at a tenner (that's an British tenner so something like $15 or so to you guys) my version of the tin foil hat is better value, and it doesn't need batteries( that cause more nasty radiation inside the hat where its going to be more harmful) either


----------



## ckliff (Oct 19, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> My sister-in-law had it and didn't know it. No big deal at all, for her.
> 
> 
> No early signs of her passing, however.



How would ya know? The DW & kids have had fevers & coughs last week, but didn't see a doctor. What a crummy thing to say about dear SIL, now I won't even rep ya. hahaha


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 20, 2009)

BlackenedTimber said:


> Just how bad is this supposed "epidemic" anyway? Does anyone here actually know anyone who currently has swine flu? I sure don't... and I wouldn't attribute that fact to the swine flu shot and nasal mist, as no one I know is receiving the shots or the spray.
> 
> Bigus Terminitus, great youtube post.
> 
> ...



Well, let's see, three schools closed last week due to H1N1, 1 for sure, may have been 2 kids died in Spokane this weekend from it.

I, too, was given the shot in the military. Evaded it one year and got the flu bad. That was on St. Lawrence Island Alaska 1955. Is it effective? Very, very few cases of flu in the units I was assigned over a 21 year period.

The paranoid will be forever with us. 

I do wonder jsut how many "I won't take it"s is really because they hate or fear needles. We had one guy in Turkey that we had to physically carry through the shot line due to that.

Harry K


----------



## brnchbrkr (Oct 21, 2009)

*D3 & Flu Virus*

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...cd=1&ved=0CA8QBSgA&q=d3+and+swine+flu&spell=1


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 21, 2009)

brnchbrkr said:


> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...cd=1&ved=0CA8QBSgA&q=d3+and+swine+flu&spell=1



I couldn't find a single article that provided any documented research to support the notion that vitamin D is going to prevent the flu. It is a good idea to have higher levels of D in order to maintain your health, but going outside and playing in the sun will take care of that.

15 minutes, twice a week is enough for most folks. If you are dark skinned, you will need more exposure. [that is why the lilly-white Caucasians are found originally in northern climates] 

I did discover that almost all the links quoted in the google search above have advertising for where to buy that much needed vit.D. Go figure!


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 21, 2009)

My daughters class has 16 students. Monday 8 made it to class, yesterday only 6. Me being a glass half full kind a guy  figure the good to come out of H1N1 will be fewer colds this year.


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 22, 2009)

Last year i got whats caught whats called Guillain–Barré syndrome one of the causes of this syndrome is from the FLU shot actually i think its the #1 cause. it is caused by the flu virus it self. i wound up on life support for 5 months being paralized from the neck down. i would fight to the death before i ever got that shot. it damages your nerve endings causing you to be temporarily paralized. i was on a ventalator for 3 months not being able to breath on my own. i almost lost my buisness. the doctors said luckily my youth was on my side and almost made a full recovery in less than a year. google it type in gbs sydrome and look what causes it. its on the waiver you sign when you get the shot. its more common than you think. i almost died from it.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, but I'll bet you didn't get the flu that year!
















Sorry, I couldn't help myself. Sounds like that was a pretty rough trick to take.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 22, 2009)

mattfr12 said:


> Last year i got whats caught whats called Guillain–Barré syndrome one of the causes of this syndrome is from the FLU shot actually i think its the #1 cause. it is caused by the flu virus it self. i wound up on life support for 5 months being paralized from the neck down. i would fight to the death before i ever got that shot. it damages your nerve endings causing you to be temporarily paralized. i was on a ventalator for 3 months not being able to breath on my own. i almost lost my buisness. the doctors said luckily my youth was on my side and almost made a full recovery in less than a year. google it type in gbs sydrome and look what causes it. its on the waiver you sign when you get the shot. its more common than you think. i almost died from it.



matt,

Wow!!! That SUCKS!!!

I'm glad you spoke up though. Negative reactions can be deadly, and sometimes life altering even if you survive, and most people don't even have a clue the odds are so high.

The Flu can be deadly though, and it is a roll of the dice either way.

Hope you can recover the lost time best you can...

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 22, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> matt,
> 
> Wow!!! That SUCKS!!!
> 
> ...



ya im not really trying to scare anyone. maybe to just make them think twice before they let someone inject all kinds of chemicles in them. i wouldnt wish what happened to me on my worst enemy. they put me in a temprorary coma. and when i woke up to my surprise my dad told me the community held a fund raiser to help me pay for my equipment while i was down. I will never be able to repay the community i live in for saving my company. i couldnt work for around 8 months, but recently met a lady that had the same thing i did from the flu and hasnt walked in 5 years since it. so im gonna say i got off lucky and take what i got.


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 22, 2009)

Dam it is sobering to hear that. Glad you came out ok and are here to tell us about it.


----------



## Kansas (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear it Matt hope it smooths out for ya!

My shot and my wifes are available for anyone that wants them step right up take your spin on the fortune wheel. jmho

Kansas


----------



## brnchbrkr (Oct 26, 2009)

*Now an National Emergency - 1 hour ago*

http://news.google.com/news?q=natio...=news_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBgQsQQwAA


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 26, 2009)

brnchbrkr said:


> http://news.google.com/news?q=natio...=news_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBgQsQQwAA




Tim, You scared? not me, I gotta go outside to get sick...


----------



## brnchbrkr (Oct 26, 2009)

Few years ago, was the last time I took a Flu Shot. My left arm ached for about 1 year. Could not raise above head without discomfort. Needless to say, no more shots for me.

Now my 2 young kids, that is another story. I don't like Mercury in their shots.

Heck, I don't even think it is available here yet.

We are taking vitamins and kids are all still in school and daycare.

I think just being around young kids, day in and day out, kind of innoculates you.....


----------



## mckeetree (Oct 26, 2009)

brnchbrkr said:


> I think just being around young kids, day in and day out, kind of innoculates you.....



Or makes you real sick.


----------

